# Looking at a Dovetail jig, but have a couple questions 1st



## Horttiger (Feb 28, 2015)

So I found what I feel is a good deal on a porter Cable 4210 Dovetail Jig, however I have no clue what I need to get it to work with my router. I see that there are tons of bushing and template guides, are these the same thing with just different names? Or are they different parts? I have a Milwaukee router model 5615 which has a 1-3/16" center hole. Would a generic template guide or bushing work or will it have to be a Milwaukee part? I also only have the 1/4 inch collet if that makes any difference. I am trying to act quickly to get this deal however I don't want to make a silly purchase that will then incur more cost down the road. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey bud I'll send you a message with my thoughts.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The jig comes with a Porter Cable style bushing that will fit your router. It also includes a dovetail bit, but it has a 1/2" shank so you will need a new collet. Here is my info on an alternate bit for the 4210.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40073


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been looking at that jig too. You might consider the 4212 or 4216, which come with the other templates included for not much more money (they are all $20 off at HD online if that is where you are looking). The extra templates if you want them are quite a bit more when ordered separately

-Brian


----------



## Horttiger (Feb 28, 2015)

I ended up pulling the trigger it was a Craigslist find, for $50. They guy said he lost the guide bushing, so in looking on eBay I can get a 42040 bushing guide with out a locknut for $16 or an auction of a 9 piece kit for about the same price if no one else bids against me. Would I need the other template guides for something in the future? Or the more basic root of the question, What else do you use template guides for?

Thanks for all the advice, I am starting to think I might actually be able to create some pretty nice stuff now.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

That's a pity you got that jig ….. My Keller jig has served me well, no bushings required….


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You do need the other two templates to use that to its full potential. You need four bushings total for all three templates. For the two large templates using the 1/2 shank bits you need the 42040 3/4"OD and the 42047 5/8" OD. For the mini template using 1/4" shank bits you need 42037 3/8"OD and 42055 5/16 OD. The bits and bushing come with the template. You should have a straight bit and a 7deg dovetail bit for each template. The mini template requires 1/4" shank bits and the other two templates require 1/2" shank.
The jig does a good job cutting dovetails. You need to download a manual from porter cable if it doesn't come with one and read it carefully the first few times. The jig is a little tricky to setup the first few times but once you get the hang of it it setups easily and pretty fast. The template that comes with the 4210 will only let you cut half blind dovetails.
$50 is a very good price for that jig.
There is another manual available on PC's website for advanced techniques once you master the jig.


----------



## Horttiger (Feb 28, 2015)

The kit I am looking at includes guides 42024 (3/4 od), 42033(1/2od), 42036(3/8 od), 42045 (5/8od), 42042 (51/64od), 42027(7/16 od) and 42054 (5/16od) and then 2 Lock Nuts 42237.
I notice these numbers do not coordinate with other info on the other jigs, are these numerical inconsistencies or are they actually different bushings? Also read somewhere that brass bushings are better than these(I know not to believe everything I read online so I figured I would ask here). Would this be better?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The numbers I listed are what came with my jig and the two templates I bought to complete the jig. They fit the templates. I just measured with an old vernier caliper I have and just went to the closes fractional line there could be a small difference in diameter. I don't know that there is a difference in brass or steel bushings as far as performance goes..


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Please don't do it…....if you learn to do them by hand, by the time you set up the jig, you'll have 3 doors done, the next 3 sawn, the the next 3 marked out.


----------



## jamisway (Jan 18, 2014)

I do all the dovetail joints at work and I also maintain all the routers and accessories. My 2 cents ….. Don't go cheap on your router bit. I use Freud brand only. I use Magic Eraser to keep the bit clean and there is a wax stick you can get that is supposed to help keep saw blades sharp longer. I use it on my router bits and it literally doubled the life of the bits. Also…. Don't take your dovetail bit to the sharpening guy. You will have a never ending battle with dovetail joints that don't fit together.

Hope I helped and thanks for reading.


----------

